# 1.8T Engine into B2/B3/B4 Frame



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS THREAD IS IN DIRE NEED OF AN UPDATE! IF ANYONE HAS ANYMORE HIGH QUALITY IMAGES THAT THEY WOULD LIKE TO SHARE WITH ME PLEASE SEND THEM TO MY EMAIL.
I WILL UPDATE THE THREAD SOON ENOUGH WHEN I HAVE TIME!*

Getting the Physical Engine in there is no problem once you have the required parts.Please bare in mind that I have never carried out a 20V swap into either of these frames but I have owned and still only own FWD Audi 80's with 4 cylinder engines so the knowledge is still there(I Hope







).Please feel free to correct me and add to the thread @ any time.
So here goes...*ROUND 2*









_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_How do I transplant an AEB engine into my B2/B3/B4 Frame

Well if you own an Audi B frame and it has the aluminum base mount then your in luck.The following cars made by VAG carried the aluminum base mount but were also equipped with a 4 cylinder engine.
*ABK* - Euro Audi 80 2.0E
*ABT* - Euro Audi 80 2.0E
*ADR* - Audi 80 Carbrio with NA 20V
In the picture below you can clearly see the aluminum base mount found in the 7A/NG cars except the engine is a 4 cylinder.








Below illustrates just the chassis + aluminum base mount:








Now once you have obtained the engine mount bracket from the *ABK/ABT*,you can mount the *AEB* into the *7A/NG* Frame.The *ABK* mount bracket carries the same 4 holes as the *AEB* 

















_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_What about a Hybrid ABA/AEB engine

The same concept applies as above except you need to make a custom adapter plate to convert the left side engine mount from a 3 hole to 4 hole.Once the plate is made,weld (3) studs into the plate to accept the *ABK* engine mount bracket.When making the plate,start with the Tapped common hole which the ABK & ABA share and work your way through until you have covered all 6 mounting points.In the picture below the far left AEB mounting point is incorrect.There is a tapped hole next to it,thats the AEB far left mounting position.I didnt pick this up before...









_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_I own a FWD Audi 80 Equipped with a 3A,What do I do?

The bad news is that the FWD Audi 80 has an engine that mounts to its subframe and not chassis.The good news is you have options in terms of hybrids.You can either 
*1.* Build a 3A/AEB Hybrid
*2.* Build a custom 4 hole to 3 stud adapter plate so that you can use you stock 3A engine mount brackets.
This brings me to my next point.

_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_How do I fit a 20V on a 3A block? 

Pretty much how you would fit an 8V or 16V Head on an old style block such as *9A/3A/PG/PM*.You would have to Block these 3 oil drain holes with 5/8 set screws pictured here:









_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_What about the Distributor on a 20V Head?

For this your going to need the following pieces:

_Quote, originally posted by *What Gears to Use* »_
_*1. CAM GEAR:*_
16V Cam Gear
Stock _20V/16V Cam_ Gear has_ *52 Teeth*_
_*2. CRANK GEAR:* _16v crank gear STOCK but an ABA crank pullye shaved 5.5mm with a new centering ring pressed in. Scirocco20v mods them for $10 if you supply it.or you can do it yourself.
Stock _8V Crank_ Gear has *22 teeth*
Stock _16V/20V Crank_ Gear has *26 teeth*
_*3. INTERMEDIATE SHAFT GEAR:*_
Combination of a 20V Cam Gear and an 8V Intermediate shaft.dont mod the gear...Mod the keyway in the IM shaft to fit the gear. The 8v used a press in half mood key way and the 20v cam gear uses a molded in 1/4 moon. It wont fit unless a path is cut in the IM shaft to fit the key on the gear to. Now the 16v may be the same outside specs...But the spacing on the mounting hub is different. The 16v one sets the gear to far in and requires a spacer...
If Building *PG 20V *Combination - Use PG IM SHAFT
If Building *ABA 20V* Combination - Use ABA IM SHAFT
If Building *AEG/AEB* Comboination - No IM SHAFT
_*4. TIMINT BELT:*_ 
Prelude Timing Belt:
*1.contitech part # CT 879 (155 teeth)*
*2.Gates timing Belt from Napa (Thanks Scirocco20v) - $93 @ Napa*
_*Its a 155T belt that comes on 92-98 2.2l VTEC motors.*_
*3. OEM Honda - $63 @ Dealer*
92-98 Honda Prelude 2.2l VTEC 
*Honda part # : 14400-P13-014*



_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_Suppose I just want to do a Direct Transplant no strings attached

There are always strings attached but the good news is that for every problem there is a solution.Pictured below is a *3A/9A* Block and as you can see there are only 3 holes for the left side engine mount bracket.








Now comparing this to the *AEB* pictures above,You will have to use an adapter plate that bolts into the *AEB* block and has 3 studs sticking out of it to allow the use of a *3A* engine mount bracket.

_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_What about the Right Side engine mount?

All the holes in the *AEB* are the same as *3A/9A/ABA/ABK/ABT/PG*/etc so not to worry.

_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_How do I control the engine?

You can either transplant the entire AEB harness which can get rather nasty or you can do a clean install using 034EFi Stage Ic Like I am using.If you plan on staying with a *3A/AEB* combination then use 16V Plug wires.Scirocco20V displayed these pictures today of his 20V running a distributor in the block









_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_Ok so now that the engine is in there,what do I do about my radiator etc?

You obtain all the mounting hardware,radiator etc etc from a FWD Audi 80 in order to make your side mounted radiator become front mounted.If you have a Front Mounted radiator allready then this does not apply to you.
Well thats it,I would like to thank John for making the photos available on the net and hopefully if everything goes according to plan,this should be your end result.
Courtesy of RPI Equipped:









_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 2:44 PM 12-29-2005_


_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 5:09 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## BennyGTI (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T Engine into B2/B3/B4 Frame (Wizard-of-OD)*

Awesome Writeup! Thankyou for sharing!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T Engine into B2/B3/B4 Frame (BennyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BennyGTI* »_Awesome Writeup! Thankyou for sharing!

No Problem.Hopefully Duandcc will make this one a sticky. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T Engine into B2/B3/B4 Frame (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thanks for the write-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However I still have a few questions though, keep in mind this is referring to a 5cyl 20v to 1.8T swap in a Coupe Quattro:
What clutch/pressure plate/flywheel do you have to run?
So the ABK drivers side mount is needed, but what about the passenger side? Will the stock 5cyl mount work? If so, which one specifically, because I've seen a couple different aluminum passenger mounts.
You mention making an adapter plate for use with the ABA block and ABK mount, but would it be possible to make an adapter plate to use the AEB block and stock 5cyl mount? I'm asking because I imagine the ABK mount would be hard to get ahold of in North America.
And for a front mount/support, I'm guessing something would have to be fabbed? seeing as the 1.8T is a fair bit shorter (less a cyl)
Thanks in advance


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T Engine into B2/B3/B4 Frame (Kaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_Thanks for the write-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However I still have a few questions though, keep in mind this is referring to a 5cyl 20v to 1.8T swap in a Coupe Quattro:

np http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_
What clutch/pressure plate/flywheel do you have to run?

I assume Audi A4 1.8T Hardware since the 5Cyl Gearbox has a dual bolt pattern.

_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_
So the ABK drivers side mount is needed, but what about the passenger side? Will the stock 5cyl mount work? If so, which one specifically, because I've seen a couple different aluminum passenger mounts.

You will need the passenger Side mount as well from the ABK.I have no idea if Audi 5Cyl mount brackets will work as I have never seen anyone use them before.

_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_
You mention making an adapter plate for use with the ABA block and ABK mount, but would it be possible to make an adapter plate to use the AEB block and stock 5cyl mount? I'm asking because I imagine the ABK mount would be hard to get ahold of in North America.

I guess it is possible to make a Stock 5cyl mount bracket work on the AEB block but why go through all that hassle when you can have an OEM look.Getting a part in NA is only hard if you have no contacts abroad.Someone in here should be able to order it for you.

_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_
And for a front mount/support, I'm guessing something would have to be fabbed? seeing as the 1.8T is a fair bit shorter (less a cyl)
Thanks in advance

Nothing should have to be fabbed since the 3A was a 4Cyl Audi 80.You may have to upgrade the front support for a stiffer Snub mount and big intercooler though


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T Engine into B2/B3/B4 Frame (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thanks for the quick reply
Now the big question, would it be possible to get part numbers for the ABK mounts?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T Engine into B2/B3/B4 Frame (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaddy* »_Thanks for the quick reply
Now the big question, would it be possible to get part numbers for the ABK mounts?

sorry dont have an ETKA handy..if someone has it that would be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T Engine into B2/B3/B4 Frame (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
sorry dont have an ETKA handy..if someone has it that would be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Then I guess this could help you guys:


----------



## 9QUATTRO1 (Dec 20, 2004)

lookin nice... total cost?


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

cost is ALWAYS going to depend on how you do it and how good your are at scoring parts. for example,i've heard of 1.8Ts being found for less than a grand as well as over 2. then there's labour, you and your buddies do it, all it costs is a few late nigths and a couple cases of beer, you pay someone and it'll cost thousands.
in all hybrid swaps there is no fixed price, it will always vary. obviously, things can be done on a budget but you could spend $5000 very easily


----------



## BennyGTI (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I'm really comtemplating the B5 S4 motor swap into my car, something about a twin turbo v6 that turns me on...I cant forsee it being too dificult of a swap. I believe they use the same motor mounts even.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (BennyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BennyGTI* »_I'm really comtemplating the B5 S4 motor swap into my car, something about a twin turbo v6 that turns me on...I cant forsee it being too dificult of a swap. I believe they use the same motor mounts even.

How you going to clear the turbo's on those frame rails


----------



## BennyGTI (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hmmm, not sure, but it has to be possible...
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...=2580


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (BennyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BennyGTI* »_Hmmm, not sure, but it has to be possible...
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...=2580









Notice the author of that thread....








The frame rails were modified to fit the turbo's.....


----------



## BennyGTI (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Notice the author of that thread....








The frame rails were modified to fit the turbo's.....

which is the reason I posted it... you obviously knew it was possible, but in your post originally it was in a mannor like "It can not be done". Just wanted to know what was involved.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (BennyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BennyGTI* »_
your post originally it was in a mannor like "It can not be done". Just wanted to know what was involved.

Dunno how you got this from this:

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_How you going to clear the turbo's on those frame rails









but cool... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .Do it and let us know what happens.


----------



## turbo kid (Jan 31, 2002)

Ok, so I called my Audi dealer to find out the pricing on the mount brackets, and they didnt have any listing for part numbers 
8AO 199 307 B or C, but they had 8A0 199 307 E
and they didnt have #8A0 199 308 but the did have 8A0 199 308 G.
Do you guys think these part numbers would work? Or do these have to be ordered from Europe?
thanks


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (turbo kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo kid* »_Ok, so I called my Audi dealer to find out the pricing on the mount brackets, and they didnt have any listing for part numbers 
8AO 199 307 B or C, but they had 8A0 199 307 E
and they didnt have #8A0 199 308 but the did have 8A0 199 308 G.
Do you guys think these part numbers would work? Or do these have to be ordered from Europe?
thanks 

No Idea,just tell them you want the brackets for a Euro B4 Audi 80


----------



## GolfDraggin (Mar 8, 2005)

awesome stuff! im trying to put an Audi 5000 turbo Quattro into my 92 golf, but ive been havin a **** of a time finding any helpful info that i can use... this helps a lot!


----------



## GolfDraggin (Mar 8, 2005)

Pretty much i am... ive already built a custom front subframe to clear the tranny with mounts on it for the tranny... 
Gotta work out the front mounts yet... VW/Audi want almost $600 for the two front mounts! thats more than i paid for both cars... well, almost...
I mite use something from a fox, gotta see how their motors mount up...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (GolfDraggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfDraggin* »_Pretty much i am... ive already built a custom front subframe to clear the tranny with mounts on it for the tranny... 
Gotta work out the front mounts yet... VW/Audi want almost $600 for the two front mounts! thats more than i paid for both cars... well, almost...
I mite use something from a fox, gotta see how their motors mount up... 


ubernugen.com sells the aluminum base engine mount @ a fairly good price.My advice would be to locate a Quattro Subframe and weld on the mounting tabs from a 3A Audi 80 onto it.That way you can mount the gearbox,engine/subframe combination all in one go.


----------



## GolfDraggin (Mar 8, 2005)

I dont know if i was clear about the mounts... I still have the aluminum arms that bolt up to the block... what i need is the rubber part that bolts onto the end of the arm and also bolts onto the body (or framerail) of the car...
Its part #5 (or position #5) on the EKTA screenshot above...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (GolfDraggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfDraggin* »_I dont know if i was clear about the mounts... I still have the aluminum arms that bolt up to the block... what i need is the rubber part that bolts onto the end of the arm and also bolts onto the body (or framerail) of the car...
Its part #5 (or position #5) on the EKTA screenshot above...

which block is this that you have the *aluminum* mounts mounted to?


----------



## Mardak (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T Engine into B2/B3/B4 Frame (Wizard-of-OD)*

Anyone know if the mounts from a Euro 95 Audi A4 (engine code ADR, 4cyl na 20v) will work vs. the ABT/ABK brackets? The part #'s are very similar.
ABT/ABK #'s: 8A0 199 307
8A0 199 308
ADR #'s: 8D0 199 307L
8D0 199 308L
Thanks!
Mark.
75 Scirocco
80 Scirocco S
90 Audi Coupe Quattro - 10vt


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T Engine into B2/B3/B4 Frame (Wizard-of-OD)*

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T Engine into B2/B3/B4 Frame (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mardak* »_Anyone know if the mounts from a Euro 95 Audi A4 (engine code ADR, 4cyl na 20v) will work vs. the ABT/ABK brackets? The part #'s are very similar.

ADR mounts are for B5 chassis
ABT/ABK are for B4/B3 chassis
so wont work
I updated the thread.I made a mistake with the ABK/ABT brackets.On the 9A/3A engine,both the passenger side and driver side bracket need adapter to work,however on the *ABA* engine as stated before,only the drivers side bracket (Left-Hand Drive Vehicles) needs an adapter plate.


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm looking to put a complete 1.8t from a 2002 jetta into my 90q. I've read this thread, but still wonder how the starter will be mounted it i'm using the 1.8t block? The audi starter is located on the passenger side of the engine and mounts through an opening on the rear of the block. The 1.8t block doesn't have provisions for this. 
Ideas? suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't believe you can use the jetta's 1.8t, just the a4/passat 1.8t.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (PitViper)*

More to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

pardon my ignorance, but how much of this holds true for swaping this motor into a 4000 quattro?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_pardon my ignorance, but how much of this holds true for swaping this motor into a 4000 quattro?

Its pretty much the same thing since the 4000Q has the same frame rail mounts as the B3 Quattro/B4 FWD (europe).


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

what clutch set up is used, A4 or 4kq


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_what clutch set up is used, A4 or 4kq

Audi A4,more off the shelf aftermarket parts are available for it...


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

and its compatable with the 4kq tranny, input shaft etc


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_and its compatable with the 4kq tranny, input shaft etc

Nope,wont work with a 016 unless its a FWD Inline-4 or European Inline-4 Quattro 4000.You will need a 01A from an Audi 90.


----------



## 1781cc (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

this is a real tempting project to take on. i really miss my CQ, part of the reason i sold it is lack of power/tuning besides a 3B swap but is too $$$$. hmm, i have been thinking of selling the S4.


----------



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

i cant believe this was done


----------



## bard90Q (Jan 6, 2006)

how much do you think it would cost to buy a box kit s4 twin turbo engine? cuz it would be impossible to find a donor car and like benny said a s4 in a 90 would be amazing. i know quite a bit of work. but thats not a problem. just curious


----------



## 90quattro20v (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (bard90Q)*

I don't know how far-fetched this is, but does anyone know if the new 2.0FSIT (as in the new A4s) has similar mounting geometry compared to the 1.8t in this write-up? Or would this be a completely new problem?
Also, I guess we might run into the problem of if our 5-speeds would mount to this 2.0FSIT ?


_Modified by 90quattro20v at 12:58 PM 4/2/2006_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (90quattro20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiRs2Porsche* »_i cant believe this was done









The 16V Craze is starting to take over now.Also you will find more and more people are interested in VR6 swaps.









_Quote, originally posted by *bard90Q* »_how much do you think it would cost to buy a box kit s4 twin turbo engine? cuz it would be impossible to find a donor car and like benny said a s4 in a 90 would be amazing. i know quite a bit of work. but thats not a problem. just curious

How is an S4 in a 90 amazing?I saw one first hand when I went to visit [email protected] Tuning.The transplant itself was executed flawlessly and Mike did a hell of a job but I just dont find it appealing to me anymore.My passion for V6's has been lost after I took a ride in a VR6-Turbo.This is going to be my next goal...

_Quote, originally posted by *90quattro20v* »_I don't know how far-fetched this is, but does anyone know if the new 2.0FSIT (as in the new A4s) has similar mounting geometry compared to the 1.8t in this write-up? Or would this be a completely new problem?

The FSi uses the new style internal water pump block.You will have to build engine mount brackets (passenger & drivers side) in order to get it to fit into the B4- frames.

_Quote, originally posted by *90quattro20v* »_
Also, I guess we might run into the problem of if our 5-speeds would mount to this 2.0FSIT ?

Should bolt up to a 01A just fine.


----------



## bard90Q (Jan 6, 2006)

would a vr6 actually fit in a 90 though? i mean two different types of cars. how much fab will it take?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (bard90Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bard90Q* »_would a vr6 actually fit in a 90 though? i mean two different types of cars

They managed to stuff a V8 into a 90,I think a VR6 would fit just fine. 

_Quote, originally posted by *bard90Q* »_
how much fab will it take?

Alot...


----------



## bard90Q (Jan 6, 2006)

lol. thought so, but it would be very nice


----------



## jettapropelled (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (bard90Q)*

I don't want to sound like a total newb.... but i am, at least to the Audi scene. ok so i picked up an '88 90 quattro and i've been intrigued by the 1.8t swap and was curious to know if you think it would be a similiar install. since my 90 is quattro would i need to grab a 1.8t out of another quattro? such as a passat 4-motion or an a4 1.8t.... long question, but like i said i'm new to the whole "audi quattro" scene, thanks for any input.


----------



## cipri (May 8, 2006)

*audi b4 2.3 ng*

what parts do i need i order to do the 1.8 t swap to my 1992 audi 80 b4 FWD 2.3 10v code NG ? what about the 2.0 tfsi swap?
Thanks


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (jettapropelled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettapropelled* »_since my 90 is quattro would i need to grab a 1.8t out of another quattro? such as a passat 4-motion or an a4 1.8t.

Any longitudinal 1.8T engine will be fine.If you want to do a direct swap into a B3 Quattro chassis then you will need the European B4 engine mount brackets.I have a pair for sale if your looking for them.


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

Who here has completed the swap of a 1.8t into a B4 90q?


----------



## dub914 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (PitViper)*

I really really really want to but all i have is a 1.8t cylinder head from a TT, I need an AEB longblock (cant afford one right now) and then ill tackle it


----------



## Audi_8890 (Sep 11, 2006)

Later on I'd love to do this to my audi 90 but at the moment don't have the funds. Do you guys know where I could see some prices on the engines to kind of see how much I would need?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (Audi_8890)*

im very excited about this. i thought id get stuck spending money on an a4 to swap a 4cyl ABA16vT into.









if im fabbing my own mount brackets, as long as i use the 01a trannie i can 
put a 4cyl into any b2/b3 quattro, right? 


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 2:16 PM 1-14-2007_


----------



## BIG Tony (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T Engine into B2/B3/B4 Frame (Wizard-of-OD)*

how do u wire an AEB into a B2/B3/B4? Do you have a diagram or something of that sort???/


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

why with an 034efi plug n play AEB wiring harness, of course. but that requires utilizing 034's efi standalone as well. go to 034motorsports.com and take a peak.


----------



## SilverCQ (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_im very excited about this. i thought id get stuck spending money on an a4 to swap a 4cyl ABA16vT into.










like this ;-) 








thats my ABA/16Vt into a Coupe Quattro using 034 stage 1C









_Modified by SilverCQ at 6:29 AM 1-22-2007_

_Modified by SilverCQ at 6:30 AM 1-22-2007_


_Modified by SilverCQ at 6:30 AM 1-22-2007_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

yes exactly like that. how do you like it? 
thats what i want to a T. only difference is i want a gt35R on mine, tucking tire and loud as all hell.


----------



## SilverCQ (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

man, i'd think a 35R would be laggy on one of these engines.......but when it kicked in it'd be a hell of a lot of fun








while i'd love power like that, i need power quickly for day to day street and the occasional track event...


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

sorry i meant 30R, i would like to shoot as close to killa's setup as possible: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2957055
only AWD







without copying him, of course.


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 9:40 AM 2-6-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

This thread is in need of an update...that information makes my head hurt when I read it.








What would you guys like to see?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

anything quattro of course!
i found this on google: http://video.google.com/url?do...kyIcw
know of anymore quattro drifting?


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 5:31 AM 4-5-2007_


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

Has anyone done a VR6 swap???


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

a 5cyl. 20v would be lighter and faster than a vr6.
but here you go anyway: http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=665



_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 6:21 AM 4-8-2007_


----------



## _Val (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_What would you guys like to see?

anything about fitting that engine to subframe without building mounts would be cool.
is there some mounts that can be used that way?
btw, some pictures from the swap like that but with welding.
haven't responded yet.
http://photofile.ru/users/spils/2468168/


----------



## audipanzerwagen (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD) A suggestion?*

This appears appealing to a great many 90/CQ owners who have become dis-enchanted with 
their old engines and want too upgrade. They see that the 20Vt engines are passe and that the 1.8T has so many tuning possibilties and has modern updates available.
The cost of updating to 1.8T being cheaper that a 20VT has to be considered.








So in this instance...wouldn't a manual of how to be a good idea? A book such as that would 
not only be a finacial boon to anyone willing too undertake such an endeavor but also spread the gospel of the magic of a 1.8T in a B3/B4 body


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

its very easy:
step 1, remove I-5 from transmission and engine bay.
step 2, buy ; 4 cyl. of your choice
euro mount brackets
audi a4 AEB clutch/flywheel
a4 AEB oil pan & pump pickup, 
AEB oil filter flange 
and an efi of your choice
step 3, install brackets on engine, clutch on the crank, put the enigine in the bay, and plug in the electrics.








somebody else needs to post pics.


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 2:02 PM 4-21-2007_


----------



## SilverCQ (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

what pics ya want?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

dude, you are an evil person















looks like I need an aba block and to pull my 16v out of my gti and put it in the 90


----------



## SilverCQ (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (MFZERO)*








ABA's are a great block to start with


----------



## NoNonsense (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (SilverCQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverCQ* »_







ABA's are a great block to start with 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilverCQ (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (NoNonsense)*

Joe, we need your pics so they can see how to really do it


----------



## audipanzerwagen (Jul 11, 2003)

*Why do so many others on other Forums....*

say that the 1.8 is not worth the problem? I think it's a great swap and can't be any worse in putting into a CQ than a 20Vt engine. I think a 1.8 might even be easier....No?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoNonsense (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (SilverCQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverCQ* »_Joe, we need your pics so they can see how to really do it









perhaps, but i'm not using any of the engine mounts outlined in this thread.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (NoNonsense)*

start another thread showing what you've done Joe. the more 16v swaps I see the more I look into what I need to do it. 
my motor is almost at 300k so I might look into doing this with my current 16v gti motor








I wonder if a aba head will bolt up to a 16v block


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

hey silverCQ, what oil filter housing is that on your engine?


----------



## SilverCQ (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

AEB filter housing


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

now does anybody know where i can pick up an AEB oil fliter housing, oil pan, and oil pump pickup? i can trade for a transverse housing, pan and pickup if need be.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

http://www.car-part.com


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

im gonna need somebody whos swapping an AEB into a golf. those used parts are gonna cost a bit more than i want to spend.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD) A suggestion? (audipanzerwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audipanzerwagen* »_The cost of updating to 1.8T being cheaper that a 20VT has to be considered.








So in this instance...wouldn't a manual of how to be a good idea? A book such as that would 
not only be a finacial boon to anyone willing too undertake such an endeavor but also spread the gospel of the magic of a 1.8T in a B3/B4 body























i will try to take pics of my entire teardown/build up of my audi 80 w/ 16v ABA turbo swap. im going to collect all the clutch/mount parts i need to install a 9A for now and then turbocharge it, upgrading the clutch, engine and management over time as i get the money. 
id love to put together a manual of some sort. following the swap and upgrades but need to remember to take pictures as i do things. i need a good digital camera that hold lots of shots. a photographer would be sweet. ill try to remember to take the pictures. i would like to write it all too. but i probly wont get around to any of it. if someone whats to edit and sort all the pics and info out LMK and bug me about it, we'll tryin get it done. from 130hp to 600hp, and all the steps in between. 


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 7:35 PM 4-21-2007_


----------



## NJB (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

How about the wiring????


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

034 efi sir. im not messing w/ any oem efi for a turbo 16v. you might use the AEB wiring if your doing a 1.8T swap, but i think thats a pain in the butt too.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

here a thread i started on motorgeek.
im contradicting my previous post, ill be running coraddo digi1 in this for a little while, oh well. i dont have money for 034efi and this should get me to 250whp or so.
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...16212
check it out.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Its been a while since I posted in this thread.
*I would like to give a very big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to whoever this guy is:*








Allthough it is in German you (the reader) can easily get the gist of what is going on.He even supplied part #'s for everything he used and all the all mysterious ABK/ABT engine mount brackets.








This is the best I could make of with bablefish:

_Quote, originally posted by *http://audi.fraggaz.de/Halter/Halter.html* »_Es sind die Drehmomentstuetze 4A0 199 343 G für 16,40 Euro, der Klimakompressorhalter 058 260 885 C fuer 25,90 Euro, die Domstrebe 8A0 805 645 A fuer 19,10 Euro, der linke ADR-Motorhalter aus dem Cabrio 8A0 199 307 F fuer 77,80 Euro, der rechte ADR-Motorhalter aus dem Cabrio 8A0 199 308 J fuer 90,60 Euro und die beiden Domstrebenhalter 8A0 805 635 B und 8A0 805 636 B fuer jeweils 8,15 Euro eingetroffen.


*058 260 885 C = AC Compressor bracket 
4A0 199,343 G = SNUB bracket
8A0 199 307 F = LEFT engine mount bracket
8A0 199 308 J = RIGHT engine mount bracket*


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

now this is in a B4? or b3? i hope these arnt the mount brackets i need. the #'s are the same but the letters are different. 
Wiz, help me out with this...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_
Wiz, help me out with this...

You got pics of your brackets?
And thats a Euro B4 (same thing as a Quattro B3)


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

no, i havent received them from VAGparts yet, thats why i wanted you to point out the 3 bolt-holes. if i had them id know which ones they were and if they fit.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

All ABA blocks have the passenger side mounting holes (you do as well).Its the drivers side that they dont have.
ABK/ABF/ABT have both drivers and passenger side.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

canyou circle the holes so i know where this mount bolts onto? please?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

The 2 tapped holes above the "2.0" stamp and the one below the middle frost plug


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

****kicker, i feared they were that high on the back. thank you sir.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

okay, so my brackets arrived from germany today via VAGPARTS. aside from the wait these things are mint, brand new i think.
theres only one problem, the left(drivers side) bracket doesnt work on the ABA block. am i gonna need an adapter plate and weld studs into my block like in the 5th picture down in the first post in this thread? or do they make the correct mount bracket for an ABA block? 
i want to be sure before i tryin order the part number from above(8AO 199 307F instead of the 8A0 199 307C i ordered)
silvercq, did you have to weld an adapter studs/plate to your block?
great wizard, i need your wisdom!
ill post pics when my camera charges.



_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 2:25 PM 8-10-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_
theres only one problem, the left(drivers side) bracket doesnt work on the ABA block. am i gonna need an adapter plate and weld studs into my block like in the 5th picture down in the first post in this thread? or do they make the correct mount bracket for an ABA block?

Yup you still need to make the adapter plate


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

bummer, here come the pics anyhow.
















the yellow dots are where the holes/studs need to go.








so i geuss i can fab one to be almost invisible now that ive looked at it.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_
i will try to take pics of my entire teardown/build up of my audi 80 w/ 16v ABA turbo swap. im going to collect all the clutch/mount parts i need to install a 9A for now and then turbocharge it, upgrading the clutch, engine and management over time as i get the money. 
id love to put together a manual of some sort. following the swap and upgrades but need to remember to take pictures as i do things. i need a good digital camera that hold lots of shots. a photographer would be sweet. ill try to remember to take the pictures. i would like to write it all too. but i probly wont get around to any of it. if someone whats to edit and sort all the pics and info out LMK and bug me about it, we'll tryin get it done. from 130hp to 600hp, and all the steps in between. 

_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 7:35 PM 4-21-2007_

i totally forgot to post a link to my thread i started. sorry folks. check this out sometime everybody.
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...16212


----------



## kingler5 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

How about swapping a 1.9 or 1.6 Turbodiesel into a B2 4000 or CoupeGT? Same sort of bracket hoopla apply? Or is it even easier? Thx for any info.


----------



## Hey Porter (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (kingler5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingler5* »_How about swapping a 1.9 or 1.6 Turbodiesel into a B2 4000 or CoupeGT? Same sort of bracket hoopla apply? Or is it even easier? Thx for any info.

A 1.9 or a 1.6TD would be a bolt in for a 4 cyl car. For a 5 Cyl CGT, you would need to swap a 4 cyl subframe and transmission in. Factory 4 banger B2 mounts will work. Heck, the 4K even came with a 1.6TD.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 3:32 PM 3-23-2008_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

nice! keep it up


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i think they were $140 shipped to me from either england or germany.
update pic











_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 8:10 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


----------



## KL 518 Dubs (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

ok I need a straight answer to my specific question because there are soo many different brackets and engine block codes in here that I am confused. I have an 86 4000Q and want to install an AEB engine. From what I have gathered I need both left and right ABK mounts, an 01A transmission and an A4 clutch setup? Correct me if I am wrong. Thanks


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (KL 518 Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KL 518 Dubs* »_ok I need a straight answer to my specific question because there are soo many different brackets and engine block codes in here that I am confused. I have an 86 4000Q and want to install an AEB engine. From what I have gathered I need both left and right ABK mounts, an 01A transmission and an A4 clutch setup? Correct me if I am wrong. Thanks

Correct
Also responded to your PM.Guys I am really sorry that this thread has not been updated in a while.I am just really busy running my own company but I promise I will get around to it one day.


----------



## KL 518 Dubs (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thank you, PMed you back...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (KL 518 Dubs)*

Yo, Issam.... i am about to embark down this road... and you KNOW my picture whoring ass will be to put up some info....
and yes, i will be getting the 058 block internals for this car from you... just like always. LOL
gonna do a BT on the solid lifter AEB head.... 2.0L minimum..... 
i think i lke to build cars more than i get to enjoy them SHEESH!


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

if anybody has any questions about this swap, just LMK. 
mine is running and driving and once i get the gearbox and clutch in tomorrow im gonna turn up the boost to 14psi and get to a dyno soon. 
wouldve been on the road sooner but i had to swap steering racks cause mine was leaking, major PITA.
reach me here or on motorgeek for 4cyl/B3 questions.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_
reach me here or on motorgeek for 4cyl/B3 questions. 

i have been IM/posting both places with ya


----------



## Mardak (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Lots of good info in this thread, thanks!!! 
Ok, here's my question. I have a euro 1Z TDI engine that I'd like to swap into my newly acquired (and formerly owned!) 90 CQ (w/ a butchered 10vt swap). I'm assuming I'll need the same engine mounts/brackets that a 1.8T swap will need right? 
Will the stock CQ quattro tranny work with the 1Z TDI? How about clutch/flywheel/pp?
Thanks for any info!
Later,
Mark.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Mardak)*

not that i know anything about this (YET), but its my understanding the VAG 4 cyl motors bolt right upt o the 01A/01E trans....
and yeah, i am guessing the same 1.8T/ABA/16V mounts, unless you are going to fab your own like i am going to . 
and as for the FW/PP/clutch, i was told for mine, AEB motor, to use the 228mm Audi A4 B5 clutch setup. to match both the trans output splines for the disc, and the bolt pattern for the flywheel....


----------



## Mardak (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
and yeah, i am guessing the same 1.8T/ABA/16V mounts, unless you are going to fab your own like i am going to . 


Thanks for the info. Want to fab up an extra set of mounts and sell them to me?








PM me if you're interested...
Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mardak)*

1Z? take pictures of the passenger side and drivers side bosses for me.


----------



## Mardak (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_1Z? take pictures of the passenger side and drivers side bosses for me.

Yup, a 1Z. It's from a transverse application (as far as I know), sourced from Europe. I'm not sure where/which bosses are used on the accessory side of the engine - here's a crappy cell phone pic (will take a better one when I have my digi camera with me):








Where does the engine mount go for a longitudinal application?
...and the other side:








Thanks!
Mark.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mardak)*

You have to build BOTH motor mount brackets


----------



## Mardak (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_You have to build BOTH motor mount brackets









Didn't Europe get a B3 TDI? I wonder how close the block is to the 1Z? Maybe mounts are already out there for this swap...
Another quick question - I noticed on other gasser transverse to longitudinal swaps the oil pan, oil pump pickup, and oil filter housing (more?) need to be swapped out for the longitudinal setup. I'm assuming I have to do the same. Anyone know if I can use non-TDI parts for this?
Thanks!
Mark.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mardak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mardak* »_
Didn't Europe get a B3 TDI? I wonder how close the block is to the 1Z? Maybe mounts are already out there for this swap...
Another quick question - I noticed on other gasser transverse to longitudinal swaps the oil pan, oil pump pickup, and oil filter housing (more?) need to be swapped out for the longitudinal setup. I'm assuming I have to do the same. Anyone know if I can use non-TDI parts for this?
Thanks!
Mark.


Hi Mark,
I am looking for the mounting boses on your block but I do not see them








As for the non-TDI oil pan and pick up?Any Audi 80 2.0E pan will work.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn this thread is full of awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Audi90sportQ (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok so quick question, i have a B4 1995 90 quattro. If i get a AEB b5 1.8t engine i would need what engine mounts specifically? and i would used the flywheel and clutch from the AEB to mount to my 01A?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

I have a complete AMU (225hp 1.8t) from a TT - aside from the obvious (manifolds, possibly oil pan), what kind of problems am I looking at when swapping it into a B3? From what I can tell, most everyone has used a 1.8t from a Passat or A4 for this swap. Any insight would be appreciated.


_Modified by edgy at 4:13 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

manifolds, and you will need a B5 oil pan from a passat/A4.... the AMU is internal water pump, engine code 06A. so a longitudinal oil pan is one thing, another is the oil pump pickup tube. its shaped different for longitudinal vs transverse. 
the clutch setup i am not sure on, dont know much about the TT. if it has the same 15/16" 23 spline input shaft for the trans, the whole clutch setup from the TT should work. if not, then you will need 4 cyl Audi 1.8T clutch stuff. 
starter you will need from B5 A4 1.8T as well, if it follows the VW starter placement for transverse cars vs longitudinal mounted cars.
thats about all i can think of for hardware.... but again, i dont really know what trans is in the B3, i am doing the swap into a Coupe Quattro.... but 01A and 01E have both 4 and 5 cyl patterns on the bellhousing....

one last thought? i recall reading somewhere the pressure output of the PS pump may be different as well. i did not pay too close attention to it as i switched over to a manual rack and ditched all power stuff.


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 9:23 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## quattro85 (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome thread!
From one week I'm thinking to make a toy from one of my old Audis -85 Coupe Quattro (Euro version with 2.2liters NA engine). I'm planning 1.8T conversion for 2 reasons - I really like how smooth power is delivered from my current A4 , and I want this feeling from such a toy. And second I think the car will become more accurate with less weight in the front part (lighter 4cyl engine instead of old 5cyl). The main goal is to make this car ready for next winter snows.








As I understand from this thread, it won't be so hard to this conversion except one thing - I want to keep early style Quattro system with open center diff and ability to lock it manual at 100% for more fun on snow







So I don't want to go with newer TORSEN 01E tranny. Any ideas on how to do this?



_Modified by quattro85 at 11:04 AM 1-25-2009_


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (quattro85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattro85* »_ I want to keep early style Quattro system with open center diff and ability to lock it manual at 100% for more fun on snow







So I don't want to go with newer TORSEN 01E tranny. Any ideas on how to do this?


Then just use your current transmission.


----------



## quattro85 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (edgy)*

I'm afraid it is not possible - what I understand from previus posts bolt pattern on my transmission (from 5cyl engine) will not match pattern on A4/Passat AEB engine.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

01A/01E has dual pattern bellhousing for 4 and 5 cyl motor. i think you must have 093? thats about my knowledge extent of the older chassis.
and welcome


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

Ah, my confusion, sorry. Looks like you'll have to get the newer 01A/01E type and do some custom differential installation work. I have to imagine someone, somewhere has either already achieved this or failed miserably and will be able to tell you why.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i cant really pop too many pictures here, as mine is pretty much a one-off setup. but here is a couple of my Coupe/20v swapping adventure. its all custom, i like building stuff.....
i am doing all custom mounts and everything including an 01E trans setup. so i wont be of much help there for anyone....


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

this is the hottest schit on poortex right now. period.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

and its too bad that this little post here is all thats gonna see it. MAYBE the drag forum when i get some slips







and it wont be ME who puts it up in the id=27 1.8T whine-room, either....








BUT: to those looking at this that doesnt know WTF is up with MY car, you do not by any means have to take these steps to do this swap. its actually pretty painless compared to my stuff. i am just doing it to a way different level, you see.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

oh dont you worry, once i post up in id=27....youre build will be LINKED, lol


----------



## AWDAudi (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (turbo kid)*

Does anyone know how to get parts ordered from a European dealer. I am putting an AEB in my 80q and need part numbers:
8A0 199 307 F = LEFT engine mount bracket
8A0 199 308 J = RIGHT engine mount bracket 
Thanks for the help...


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

I would usually say VAGParts, but they're gone. 
Anyone have a good replacement for them?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ask the OP of this thread, i am sure he can help out...
i get stuff from Europe (England) thru Mike @ [email protected]
and i get all the stuff from Germany thru a friend in Berlin.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

http://www.quattrocorner.com/index.htm


----------



## AWDAudi (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (AWDAudi)*

Thanks guys. I was able to get them and will post my project thread on Motorgeek soon enouph!


----------



## _Val (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

A4 clutch isn't compatible with European Inline-4 Quattro 4000 gearbox


----------



## slayer00 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (_Val)*

Will a 1.8t bolt upto a v6 trans?


----------



## Dub_in_Rio (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is what I'm doing:
I have a 1990 audi 90 (B3) auto NG 10v (I took the trans out already)
I need to find out what trans I have to get in order for my 9a engine to bolt up to, what subframe to use, and mounts. I know that the 3a and 9a short block are identical, so that problem would be solved easily.
is there a laundry list someone can come up with for me?


----------



## Sleepy_Steve (Sep 4, 2009)

Neat thread, for some reason I think this is more appealing than keeping the old 10v motor when it dies. 
I've been browsing through the hybrid / swap section since i found this. But I'm apparently being a big dumb when it comes to the search feature. LOL 2 character limit.
If I were to do it when the 10v goes out, I think I'd see about setting it up for MegaSquirt. But I'm still trying to grasp which motors are which and which ones were offered in longitudinal form. Guess i need to do more reading still.


_Modified by Sleepy_Steve at 6:47 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

ABK bracket i got does not bolt to an AEB BLOCK at all on passanger side..

PASSANGER SIDE

for 9a and 3a and ABA block the ABK bracket will work on passanger side..

for AEB and 06a block you need the ADR bracket from a 20v 1.8l NA FROM CARBIO ONLY for passanger side


DRIVER SIDE
9a, 3a, aba are 3 hole mounts
the ABK driver side will work with AEB block. and 06a 4 hole block

i have tried these brackets myself.. i have this info my own work so i thought i would share

ABK driver side on an AEB block, 4 bolt mount same for 06a


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

ABK driver side mount.. 4 bolt block ( AEB Pictured, also fit 06a)









these are the differences in bolt patterns for the passanger side.. 

Orange holes are Aeb block and o6a block from ADR Cabrio mount
Purple holes are for aba block and older, this is the ABK passanger side mount


----------



## Saimir0202 (Oct 30, 2011)

*I dont agree that adr isnt suitable for b3-b4 hood!*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1774571-1.8T-Engine-into-B2-B3-B4-Frame


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

adr comes on a carbio in europe with a 20v 1.8 Na and it is a b4 hood fatory. so it does work.

adr from a b5 a4 will not work, must be from cabrio only on the ADR mount


----------



## ChrisAudi80 (Apr 18, 2011)

Does anybody know if the AEB head bolts onto the ABK block?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

ChrisAudi80 said:


> Does anybody know if the AEB head bolts onto the ABK block?


yes but you need to modify the oil return channels as shown in the beginning of the thread.:thumbup:


----------



## ChrisAudi80 (Apr 18, 2011)

Issam Abed said:


> yes but you need to modify the oil return channels as shown in the beginning of the thread.:thumbup:


Thanks for replying Issam. What about water and oil lines for the turbo. Need to tap those too?
I am guessing if I do this, I will need some kind of SEM?

btw, I sent you a fb message. Did you see it?
I know you are super busy.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

ChrisAudi80 said:


> Thanks for replying Issam. What about water and oil lines for the turbo. Need to tap those too?
> I am guessing if I do this, I will need some kind of SEM?
> 
> btw, I sent you a fb message. Did you see it?
> I know you are super busy.


You sent a message to me directly?
Send over an email : [email protected]


----------



## ChrisAudi80 (Apr 18, 2011)

Issam Abed said:


> You sent a message to me directly?
> Send over an email : [email protected]


No, I PMed you on MG.
What I said was:

"I have been considering swapping in an AEB into my FWD B4 2.0E ABK automatic.
The way I see it, I can go 2 ways.

1. Buy an A4 B5 FWD half cut (manual or auto). This costs about 90,000baht (USD3000. Yeah, really) here in Thailand. Swap in the motor, trans and all required gear.

2. Is it possible to bolt the head and all associated parts onto my ABK short block? [you have answer that] I know the ABK has a 10.4:1 compression ratio, but with a thicker HG, maybe lower that.
Or is this too much work?

I would like to do this as cheap as possible.
Can the automatic handle the Unitronic chip? I am considering just chipping it. 200hp crank is more than enough on the front wheels.
I would source an FMIC locally.
If you have any tips, I would appreciate it."

I kind of want to avoid going SEM, since I know FA about tuning.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

ChrisAudi80 said:


> No, I PMed you on MG.
> What I said was:
> 
> "I have been considering swapping in an AEB into my FWD B4 2.0E ABK automatic.
> ...


Ah,
I do not go on MG as often as id like. I have limited myself to 3 forums around the globe...can only alot a certain time frame a day and Vortex consumes most of that time 

I would go the first route. Find a B5 and do the full swap using your ABK brackets. Much easier in the long run and if you want you could always build the ABK motor on the side. 

I highly doubt Unitronic would supply a chip for this project given how custom it is. Being in Thailand standalone maybe your only option.


----------



## ChrisAudi80 (Apr 18, 2011)

Issam Abed said:


> Ah,
> I do not go on MG as often as id like. I have limited myself to 3 forums around the globe...can only alot a certain time frame a day and Vortex consumes most of that time
> 
> I would go the first route. Find a B5 and do the full swap using your ABK brackets. Much easier in the long run and if you want you could always build the ABK motor on the side.
> ...


OK, thanks for the advice.


----------



## crucifixzz (Jul 25, 2009)

Im currently running ABK engine as well and really interested in AEB swap. I wonder whether the ABK engine mount in Audi 80 B4 will work with the new AEB engine. The second question I have is the immobilizer of the new AEB engine. I heard some people said that some AEB engines come with an immobilizer system, which is installed behind the instrument cluster. Is this true? I saw some videos on youtube installing AEB engine with Audi 80 instrument cluster. If it requires instrument cluster to be installed in Audi 80, will A4 B5 instrument cluster fit the space in Audi 80 B4


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

crucifixzz said:


> Im currently running ABK engine as well and really interested in AEB swap. I wonder whether the ABK engine mount in Audi 80 B4 will work with the new AEB engine. The second question I have is the immobilizer of the new AEB engine. I heard some people said that some AEB engines come with an immobilizer system, which is installed behind the instrument cluster. Is this true? I saw some videos on youtube installing AEB engine with Audi 80 instrument cluster. If it requires instrument cluster to be installed in Audi 80, will A4 B5 instrument cluster fit the space in Audi 80 B4


Hello

ABK mount brackets will bolt up directly to an AEB block so reuse those. If not find units from the ADR 1.8 20V found in 1997 Audi Cabrio
Immobilizer in the cluster?
no sure if a B5 cluster will fit in B3 but if anything you would just need to figure out tach output for the B3 dash.


----------



## _Val (Jan 5, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> Well if you own an Audi B frame and it has the aluminum base mount then your in luck.The following cars made by VAG carried the aluminum base mount but were also equipped with a 4 cylinder engine.
> *ABK* - Euro Audi 80 2.0E
> *ABT* - Euro Audi 80 2.0E
> *ADR* - Audi 80 Carbrio with NA 20V


Multiple of my friends have tried ABK/ABT mounts in the passenger side. OK, they mount to the engine, but doesn't align with frame mounts.
I'd say the only option is ADR from Cabrio.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

_Val said:


> Multiple of my friends have tried ABK/ABT mounts in the passenger side. OK, they mount to the engine, but doesn't align with frame mounts.
> I'd say the only option is ADR from Cabrio.


They do align with the frame mounts if you use the second set of holes on the engine mounts. :thumbup:


----------



## MAtkisson (Aug 15, 2001)

Are the previously listed mounts the same ones needed to put a 1.8T into a late B4 chassis?

I see lots of info about B3s and Coupes, but nothing about B4s.


----------



## ChrisAudi80 (Apr 18, 2011)

MAtkisson said:


> Are the previously listed mounts the same ones needed to put a 1.8T into a late B4 chassis?
> 
> I see lots of info about B3s and Coupes, but nothing about B4s.


Yes. Read the OP again.


----------



## _Val (Jan 5, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> They do align with the frame mounts if you use the second set of holes on the engine mounts.


Have you seen C4 ADR mount? Looks interesting not to say more.


----------



## ChrisAudi80 (Apr 18, 2011)

Had this swap done 2 months ago.

I had a 2.0E auto fwd car. I went to quattro manual. Not sure which mounts were used. It was a lot of work though.

http://theprojectpad.com/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1145


----------



## Manuel audi 80 coupe (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello everyone, I have a question on this topic, my old engine is an ABK and I want to know if my gearbox fits perfectly on the a and b engine, or if I need to make any changes? Thank you very much in advance.


----------

